# Obedience Seminars in Wisconsin...anybody know of any?



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

You chould contact Yvonne.... she might know...

Otherwise, think of the people you'd like to see and go to their individual websites to see if they have anything coming up in your area.

The only websites I know that list events tend to focus on events of interest to trainers, not trialers... and it's usually pet-training stuff: 

Dog Training, Dog Behavior and Dog Health Seminars, Conferences and Workshops
Welcome to Dogs Of Course!

-Stephanie


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh - are you a member of a local obedience or agility club? That's usually how I find out about upcoming obed and agility seminars. -S


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Did you get your dog from Ellen Hardin? She might be able to help you locate some events.

If you are in the central Wisconsin area, you can try the websites for the Timber Ridge Training Club in Mosinee

Timber Ridge Dog Training Club

or Camp Bandy in Amherst Junction

Camp Bandy Pet Resort Welcomes You!


You are more likely to find seminars etc in the clubs in the larger areas, such as Madison or Milwaukee, or the Fox valley (Winnegamie Dog Training club).


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Stephanie: I have tried e-mailing Yvonne before and she hasn't responded. Is there an e-mail you know of that I could try and get ahold of her? I'm sure she would know.

Tahnee GR: No I didn't get my dog from Ellen Hardin. I am planning on get some obedience lessons with her. I have checked Camp Bandy's website and they have trials...but no seminars. I guess just checking out everybody's website would help. I could ask Ellen too. 

What trainers do you guys recommend? As for seminars...there are tons of trainers out there...but what are the good ones?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Yvonne is notorious for NOT being good with email!

Maybe call her: (262) 673-2090


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I would go see Janince Gunn if she were ever close enough...

TNT Kennels, Abbotsford BC.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

How come Yvonne isn't good with e-mail. I'm not so good with phone...and I really don't know her that much. Got any other suggestions?

I can try Janice too!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

The gal you're training with should be in-the-know of upcoming seminars. My instructor usually is.


----------

